# Mr. Mistofolize



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

yes I know I spelled it wrong

Here is my build of an old time looking 10 1/2" cat, using 2 wads of paper, wire, sticks, claycrete papier mache and some paint


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, he's so CUTE! I love the vintage look.

Did you by chance mean "Mephistopheles"?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Jan, he is adorable! He looks so vintage! Well done girly!


----------



## WingThing (Nov 14, 2014)

As soon as I saw it I thought of the movie The Point. (A kids movie from way back) Like it and he needs friends. Now I'm gona sing "Me and my arrow" all day. Thanks. lol


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Adorable is the perfect word for your 'vintage' kitty :biggrinkin:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really like this a lot!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work!
Very old timey looking.....love it


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well WingThing said he needed a friend so here is Mr. BoneAngles


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's adorable Kind of a devilish grin, though - better watch your back:googly:


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

That's awesome!! Love it!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Jan, they are just adorable! I like their big grins. Nice job!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on that!


----------

